# Buck with injury to velvet



## trailhunter (Jun 3, 2006)

This guy showed up this weekend with a pretty good cut to his antler.   Something like this can easily take a deer out.  Looks like he may be ok as it does not appear to be bleeding.

th

5/27/06






6/01/06










6/14/06





6/24/06





7/07/06





7/09/06





7/22/06









9-1-06









th


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmm... wonder what happened? My guess would be a barb-wired fence.


----------



## Woody (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep -- this is definitely the fragile stage.

If the Flys blow the wound -- he will be unique on that side for sure.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry for the injury, but great pic


----------



## Killdee (Jun 3, 2006)

Neat to see,kind of thing you would never see if not for trailcams.


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 3, 2006)

Ouch....while in velvet they are in a tender state. Hope he mends up OK and dosen't have any deformation.


----------



## leo (Jun 4, 2006)

*trailhunter, that's a real good pic*

great illustration of the injury, thanks for sharing it with us 




> Neat to see,kind of thing you would never see if not for trailcams.



Killdee, thats for sure


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 14, 2006)

*update*

This picture was taken 6-14-06.  Looks like he is healing up.

th


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jun 15, 2006)

I think he will be aright!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2006)

trailhunter said:
			
		

> Looks like he is healing up.



Yep, and a bit more growth up top, too.  Neat pic!


----------



## miller (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks good, just about healed. Post more of him when you get them. It will be interesting to see what it will look like/do, if anything to hard horn.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 26, 2006)

*more pics*

6/24/06





th


----------



## rip18 (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like you have a cooperative deer!!!  Looks like he won't have any "strange" growths because of his injury either...


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like he is going to have some type of protrusion where the injury occurred.  All the pictures are updated in the first post.

th

7/07/06





7/09/06


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 27, 2006)

7/22/06









th


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for sharing that is really good photos of the growth process


----------



## trailhunter (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to update the pictures before he shed.  Pretty interesting what a cut will do to an antler if it occurs early in the growth process.

th

9-1-06


----------



## gsubo (Sep 5, 2006)

That is pretty neat.  Might explain why some deer have stickers and drop tines sometimes.


----------



## Holton (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes sir good set of pictures.


----------



## miller (Sep 6, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks for keeping us updated. I wanted see what would happen to the antler. I thought it would scar, but I had no idea it would cause a kicker point. I wonder how commom this is? Thanks again trailhunter.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 6, 2006)

very intresting that the kicker point was the result of the cut...


----------



## Trizey (Sep 6, 2006)

Woody called it right on the head!


----------

